# Whining/whirring sound from rear end....OMG.



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

So, the day after we sold our truck (so no spare vehicle), I noticed a sound from the rear while driving, which likely started a while ago but I just thought it was winter tire road noise. Sort of a slow pitched whine or whirring sound that increases the faster you go to a certain speed and then it sort of levels off, and is noticeable again on deceleration. Hubby suggested it might be a rear end diff problem, and I called our cheap young mechanic here, and made arrangements to have him jack it up and listen to it on Monday. He said it could be just something like a wheel bearing, and if it is the diff, it could be costly to fix although he would get a used one. We were going to start looking for a new vehicle this week, now that we have the cash from selling our truck! I hate to spend a bunch of money on it at this point, and I guess I could just fire sale it as is, and try and find something to drive nearby.
Anyone had something similar happen? How risky is it to drive?


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

Possibly the rear differential . Could be bone dry and fresh new fluid is needed. IF that is the case, you might luck out and no internal damage, might get away with your mechanic adding fluid and everything fine. This problem you are having now is exactly why i got my mechanic to check my rear differential on a hunch. Sure enough it was near dry. Got that and the transfer case looked at and new fluids. That was in 2018 and everything runs perfect on my 06 Xtrail awd. Diagnosing Differential Noise | Know Your Parts


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

read from here too ....https://www.onallcylinders.com/2012/03/30/quick-guide-to-diagnosing-differential-driveline-noises/


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Tony. I hope I am lucky and it is not a real serious fix. I guess it is more of a low hum-whine, when accelerating and it seems to just go the opposite way when I slow down.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

X-trails are notorious for eating wheel bearings. While you're driving down the road in a safe spot turn the wheel sharply to the right. If it gets louder it's the left bearing. When you turn left and it gets louder it's the right bearing. When you turn sharply it loads the bearing on the opposite side and the volume increases.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> X-trails are notorious for eating wheel bearings. While you're driving down the road in a safe spot turn the wheel sharply to the right. If it gets louder it's the left bearing. When you turn left and it gets louder it's the right bearing. When you turn sharply it loads the bearing on the opposite side and the volume increases.


have you had your wheel bearing(s) replaced previously? if so, what did you experience leading up to it and how much should i expect to pay to replace one, parts and labour? Any preventative maintenance i could do at home or is it a pain in the butt to self service?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

X-hale said:


> X-trails are notorious for eating wheel bearings. While you're driving down the road in a safe spot turn the wheel sharply to the right. If it gets louder it's the left bearing. When you turn left and it gets louder it's the right bearing. When you turn sharply it loads the bearing on the opposite side and the volume increases.


I had the right front bearing replaced a few years back; made a totally different sound, kind of like a helicopter outside the vehicle! I can try your suggestion before meeting the guy tomorrow...the noise seems to increase while accelerating, and I was on a straight highway... It was the first time we had taken it out on pavement for a couple weeks, so on gravel and in town I didn't notice anything. How fast should I be driving to attempt this?


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Found this video! It kinda sounds like that...I will do what he did with the steering wheel. In a safe place, of course.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

tonyvancity said:


> have you had your wheel bearing(s) replaced previously? if so, what did you experience leading up to it and how much should i expect to pay to replace one, parts and labour? Any preventative maintenance i could do at home or is it a pain in the butt to self service?


I've had 3 out of 4 replaced in three years. $40 CAD front and $65 CAD rear for Timken from Rock Auto plus shipping. I think labour was about $120 at my garage @ $60/hour rate.
They start as a quiet hum and gradually grow louder until they are growling after a couple of weeks. They change pitch with speed.
Other suspension parts may need replacing as a result of removal depending on their condition.
There's no maintenance to be done. It's just a weakness of the X-Trail.


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

X-hale said:


> I've had 3 out of 4 replaced in three years. $40 CAD front and $65 CAD rear for Timken from Rock Auto plus shipping. I think labour was about $120 at my garage @ $60/hour rate.
> They start as a quiet hum and gradually grow louder until they are growling after a couple of weeks. They change pitch with speed.
> Other suspension parts may need replacing as a result of removal depending on their condition.
> There's no maintenance to be done. It's just a weakness of the X-Trail.


Speaking of suspension, have you ever had the front and rear suspension bushings on the Xtrail replaced. I once considered having mine replaced but the _Polyurethane bushings_ kit seemed expensive and who knows how expensive the labour would quickly escalate once up on the hoist and difficulties arise, more parts need to be ordered and i open up an expensive can of worms .


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Update: The mechanic diagnosed it as the right rear wheel bearing, so I ordered one shipped ASAP from Rock Auto. Should be fixed this Saturday, hopefully!


----------

